# NY K9 seminar



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Anyone attending this weekend seminar for SAR dogs on Long Island at the end of the month?

I am attending and it would be nice to meet anyone from here that is going.

The brochure is below and the course and description is in it.

http://www.bnl.gov/wildfire/files/pdf/2012acadbro.pdf

Craig


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Cool you can do the canine track and intermediate / advanced ICS if you have not done either of those. 

I have not just because of the timing of the intermediate ICS course here.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Cool you can do the canine track and intermediate / advanced ICS if you have not done either of those.
> 
> I have not just because of the timing of the intermediate ICS course here.


I already have all the ICS up through 300 and 400.

Going primarily for K9. 

Have you been to this one before?

Craig


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No, that is kind of far for me.


----------

